# Back Yard tresspassers



## BillsCustomCalls

Can you imagine looking out the back door and seeing this


----------



## Mattuk

Nice photo's Bill are they from your back door? I can walk out the back door with rifle on my shoulder and have shot a fox from the sitting room window.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

Yes these pics are taken from my back door


----------



## Mattuk

Very nice Bill. Lucky you.


----------



## bones44

Nice pics and welcome Bill !!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Those dudes can trespass in my yard any time!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mmm.. a trespass on my plate sounds about right.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

Yes I enjoy watching them all year around but I enjoy the meat on the grill too


----------



## El Gato Loco

What a miserable bunch to have trespassing on your property! I would address this issue as soon as possible!


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

yeah i will start about the end of Sept


----------



## youngdon

Geez Bill do you wear your camo underwear to shoot them off the porch ? I'm jealous.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

Now there are somethings i just won't share


----------



## Mattuk

I for one are glad of that Bill!


----------



## catcapper

I sure miss eat'in eastern Whitetail steaks.









Be sure to pick out the fattest trespasser when you enforce the law.lol.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> I sure miss eat'in eastern Whitetail steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to pick out the fattest trespasser when you enforce the law.lol.


 Jeez Cat what's wrong with western whitetail?


----------



## catcapper

They eat the same thing as these Mulies do. I'm tell'in ya---those northeastern Whitetails are gooooood eat'in.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> They eat the same thing as these Mulies do. I'm tell'in ya---those northeastern Whitetails are gooooood eat'in.


 Interesting, I see more and more Mulies down lower on their ranges then they use to be and staying low, though the whiteys that are on the low farming lands are pretty hard to beat eating wise as they have been eating grain all summer, actually the elk are the same, I've seen them hanging next to beef in the lockers and its hard to tell the difference as theirs so much fat on them.


----------



## On a call

Hey Bill nice to have them hanging around. One Labor day weekend I pulled up into my drive with a friend of mine. We were sitting there talking when I noticed a nice smaller 8 stand up then another and another...when I was all said and done I had 8 two brutes like yours.

Keep em happy apples seem to work well up our way.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

I still have a few steaks and a bit of burger in the freezer that just might find their way to the grill next weekend I set out mineral blocks for the deer that helps the antlers grow I enjoy watch the wild life but not as much as I like cooking it up


----------



## Mattuk

A nice piece of roast venison is hard to beat!


----------



## ReidRH

I Love Me some Deer Meat not too Picky which Kind either! Got Steaks thawed in the Fridge aging right now! I saw 2 prospects on my new Property today first ones I have seen on it! Yep I am Pumped up!


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

This has been a tuff season for hunting white tails so far Haven't seen them here in the back yard in awhile


----------



## bones

That's cool nice pictures


----------



## buck#1

Them are the kind you invite to dinner.


----------



## Axel

Very Nice!


----------

